# Rift-Videosammelthread



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Hi,
da sich Rift einer großen Beliebtheit erfreut und es schon auf YouTube einige Videos gibt, öffne ich hier in Absprache mit Berserkerkitten einen Sammelthread ähnlich des WoW-Pendants. 
Postet hier eure eigenen Links oder verlinkt ein Video, das euch gut gefällt. Ich werde die Liste laufend aktualisieren und ordnen. Somit ersparen wir uns dutzende überflüssige Threads. In Klammern hinter dem Video steht der Poster des Links, habt ihr das Video selbst gemacht, müsst ihr das sagen und ich kennzeichne es extra. 

Wenn ihr zusätzliche Kategorien vorschlagen wollt, her damit! Das hier ist das, was mir jetzt so spontan eingefallen ist:
Sortiert wird nach dem Datum, nicht nach dem Namen. So findet ihr schnell neue Videos, die ihr noch nicht kennt.



*Rift Fun-Videos:*


*Comedy


Musikclips*


*Rift Story-Videos:



Rift PvE-Videos:

*
Rift Headstart _von Tranix_
FrontLINE vs Scarn (Finstere Tiefen - expert) _von Pente_
Seelenfluss_ von Tranix_
Rift - Fast Riftblade/Reaver AoE Farming in Patch 1.1

Rift Demo 02 - Schurke _
_
*Rift PvP-Videos:
*

Fray (Trailer)

*

Rift Guides:*


PvP Guides


PvE Guides


Sonstige Guides


*Rift Sonstige Videos:

*
Der Barde _von The Dude_
Rift Adventure Diary - Volume 1 _von The Dude_


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Ich beginne mal mit meinem eigenen. Ich hatte einfach mal Lust so zu testen, wie gut die Leistung von Rift für Videos ist, manche Spiele zicken da gern rum. Deswegen ist es auch nur ein "Trailer", wobei ich keine Ahnung habe, ob ich noch einen vollen Teil machen werde.

Es ist einfaches, actionorientiertes PvP, knappe 40 Sekunden, die ganz gut unterhalten denke ich. Sagt mir, wie ihr es findet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ODfGGV3siM


----------



## Baelias (14. März 2011)

huhu, 

nette Idee und cooles Video....

freu mich schon auf das, was da alles noch kommen wird 

Für die Wächter


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. März 2011)

Und angeheftet! Danke für den Thread.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2011)

Danke. Wird aber wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, bis er so voll ist wie im WoW-Forum, Rift ist ja noch jung.


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (18. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fray (Trailer)
> *
> 
> *



Mit so einer  Musik macht man sich keine Freunde!


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Mit so einer Musik macht man sich keine Freunde!



Wieso? Was spricht gegen Nightwish? Welchen Vorschlag hättest du?


----------



## Tranix (19. März 2011)

Dann poste ich auch mal mein erstes Video: 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Tranix2009?feature=mhum


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2011)

Danke, habs mal in PvE reingemacht.


----------



## Pente (23. März 2011)

FrontLINE vs Scarn (Finstere Tiefen - expert)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHdZjB3oyu4


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. März 2011)

Danke, ist drin.


----------



## The Dude (28. März 2011)

Hmm, also mich hat Rift motiviert, mir Fraps und video easy HD zu besorgen und meine ersten Gehversuche in Sachen Gamevids zu machen.

Hier mal die Ergebnisse:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItEPhWRRHb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGay09U9sLE

Schaut mal ob ihr das irgendwo einsortiert kriegt^^


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Käpt schrieb:


> Mit so einer  Musik macht man sich keine Freunde!





W T F?Weich in der Birne?


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Ich pack die mal in Sonstiges, außer du hättest sie lieber irgendwo anders.


----------



## paradox2412 (30. März 2011)

Coole Videos  Darf ich fragen welche Programme ihr zum schneiden etc. benutzt? Hab jetzt auch Blut geleckt. Mein letztes Gamevideo liegt nämlich schon ein paar Jährchen hinter mir und hätte mal wieder Lust eines zu machen. 

Speziell an Tranix. ^^ Cool gemacht dein Vid.


----------



## The Dude (30. März 2011)

Bin ja auch Anfänger und hab mir deshalb erstmal die 7 Tage Trial von Magix video easy HD kostenlos geladen - das ist super einfach und intuitiv für anfänger und damit hab ich die videos oben gemacht. 

Bestellt hab ich mir jetzt den großen Bruder, Magix video deluxe 17 HD - der hat dann auch so Spielereien wie Zeitlupe/raffer, multiple Tonspuren und wesentlich mehr Blend/Bildeffekte.

Bei amazon zb grade im Angebot als Minibox für um die 60 Euronen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Also zum Aufnehmen hab ich ganz klassisch Fraps benutzt, die kostenlose Version bietet zwar nur 30 Sekunden pro Aufnahme, aber je nachdem, was für ein Video man machen will, reicht das völlig. Wenn man halt einen kompletten Bosskampf ohne einen Zwischenstopp von ca. 2 Sekunden aufnehmen will, reicht das nicht. 

Den Schnitt hab ich hier mit dem Windows Movie Maker gemacht, normalerweise benutze ich aber Pinnacle Studio 9 oder 10, dazu je nachdem noch Adobe After Effects.


----------



## Raema (30. März 2011)

*Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass Rift mit dem heutigen patch auch eine Aufnahmefunktion spendiert bekommen hat.
Um diese zu nutzen kann entweder in den Einstellungen ein Youtube Account eingetragen werden, auf den die Videos hochgeladen werden sollen, oder sie werden einfach im Riftordner gespeichert.
Zum Aufnehmen von Videos mit (maximal 3 Minuten Länge) einfach '/record' tippen, oder Strg+Y (könnte im deutschen evtl auch Strg+Z sein) drücken. Ein Symbol an der Minimap zeigt an wenn ein Video aufgenommen wird.

Achja, wie die Perfomance aussieht kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich grad noch am patchen bin.

Quelle:*


> *
> VIDEO CAPTURE*
> * You can record video through RIFT up to 3 minutes in length. If you add a YouTube account through the Settings menu, RIFT will automatically upload videos to that account!
> * Type /record or press CTRL+Y to start recording. Use it again to stop!
> ...


----------



## Tranix (6. April 2011)

@ paradox

thx :-) Also ich nutze Fraps zum aufnehmen. Für mich noch das besten Programm und die einmalig 30 Euro (ungefähr), für freischalten haben sich schon ausbezahlt.

Fürs schneiden nutze ich Sony Vegas und Adobe After effect´s, wobei Adobe nur selten, da ich es selber nicht besitze, ist auch kein billiger Spaß 

Heute fertig geworden, mein neues Video zum Seelenfluss:


*New:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL6HRzI9dwg


----------



## paradox2412 (7. April 2011)

Wieder mal ein sehr cooles Vid @ Tranix.   Und die Musikauswahl mal wieder TOP!


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (14. April 2011)

Mein Kanal, gibt dort nur Videos zu Rift!

http://www.youtube.com/user/IngameRiftClips


----------



## Lari (22. April 2011)

Hab mal mit dem Krieger ein bisschen AoE gefarmt, was laut den Heulern im Forum ja nicht mehr geht 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qJqrnAJyGQ


----------



## Cinaeth (24. April 2011)

hier ne kleine Rift Demo von mir 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5K1E2ovQGT4

das Spiel is der absolute Knaller!


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (11. Mai 2011)

Mein Rift YouTube Kanal in meiner Signatur. Jetzt neu: Endboss von Königsbresche Expert.


----------



## Iffadrim (11. Mai 2011)

Sobald ich mit dem schneiden und editieren fertig bin kommt mein
"Schwarzer Garten 500:4 PvP Vid"<br>


----------



## Iffadrim (15. Mai 2011)

irgendwie funzt das Editieren nicht so wie ich es will, deshalb ein neuer Post

hier nun das fertige Video
PVP Video Schwarzer Garten

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Cazor (9. Juni 2011)

maln bisserl Jump`n Run:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OCGAgKTeyFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## N!(-)tm@r€ (10. Juni 2011)

Hi liebe Buffed-Comunity,

ich habe ein neues Rift-LP auf YouTube gestartet.
Dieses LP soll ganz von euch bestimmt werden.

Ihr könnt euch ja mein erstes Video anschauen und auch schon gleich bei der ersten Abstimmung mitmachen.=)

Hier ist der Link:

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=taMm4QGb7WA

P.S. Vielleicht auch etwas für Leute die sich das Spiel nicht kaufen möchten, dennoch aber gern ein Char beim hochleveln sehn würden=)


----------



## Anansie (17. Juni 2011)

Unser aktuelles Gildenvideo =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4EXQ6F7axE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ink0gnito (17. Juni 2011)

Schönes Gilden Video


----------



## orkman (17. Juni 2011)

Anansie schrieb:


> Unser aktuelles Gildenvideo =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



einfach nur geil  nur etwas kurz ^^


----------



## Raaandy (17. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes video wie heißt das lied?  habs schon oft gehört ich kenn aber den genauen namen nicht


----------



## orkman (18. Juni 2011)

Raaandy schrieb:


> sehr schönes video wie heißt das lied?  habs schon oft gehört ich kenn aber den genauen namen nicht




*Two Steps from Hell - Heart of Courage *




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRLdhFVzqt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Raaandy (18. Juni 2011)

vielen dank  einfach epische musik eignet sich optimal für solche videos


----------



## Iffadrim (18. Juni 2011)

@orkman

tolles Video.

Welche Software hast du dazu verwendet?


----------



## zoizz (19. Juni 2011)

verdammt, das ist echt gut geworden, glückwunsch dazu. 
Super geschnitter aber echt zu kurz


----------



## Anansie (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

danke, doch nicht alles hier ist von mir direkt. Fraps als Aufnahmesoftware, Premiere After Effects für die Effekte und geschnitten mit Premiere. Einige Aufnahmen stammen direkt von Trion, da gerade ein paar Kamerafahrten (Stichwort PvP) so unmöglich aufzunehmen sind. Arbeite gerade an einem Video mit 4.55 Min, welches dann auch etwas länger ist 

lbg


----------



## Horde deadman (20. August 2011)

Weiss nicht ob jemand darauf schon gestoßen ist aber ich poste es hier mal

http://www.youtube.com/user/HDDusel#p/u/0/NENNHf1XeHs

Ist der Chanel von HDDusel. Er zeigt wie man so manche Erfolge sowie Rätsel macht alles mit Karteninfos und detailierter Beschreibung.

Hoffe jemand konnte davon Gebrauch machen


----------



## hostmolch (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier ein Preview vom neuen BG 1.5er mit meinem 48er ASSA.

Das Video ist ungeschnitten und eine komplette Kriegsfront eine Bearbeitete Version kommt bald.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fr5nMUz8MT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

